# non è tanto che si chiami rihanna il problema...è che succede troppo spesso



## Minerva (5 Febbraio 2013)

O ci fa, o c'è, diranno in molti. Eppure lei sostiene di aver solo "seguito il suo cuore".

Fatto sta che la cantante e showgirl Rihanna, con la sua decisione di tornare insieme all'ex che l'ha picchiata si è guadagnata una copertina sul "Rolling Stone". La 24enne, immortalata per la famosa rivista musicale dal fotografo Terry Richardson, compare in versione sexy, fumando una sigaretta e mettendo in mostra generosamente le sue curve.



In molti però se la ricorderanno in ben altre foto, e cioè quelle che uscirono subito dopo l'aggressione subita nel febbraio del 2009, in cui il suo bel volto appare tumefatto. Di ritorno a una festa subito prima dei Grammy, a Los Angeles, il suo ragazzo di allora, Chris Brown, la picchiò brutalmente nella sua Lamborghini dopo una scenata di gelosia da parte di lei. Rihanna dovette rinunciare a esibirsi alla cerimonia dei Grammy Awards e Brown fu arrestato e poi rilasciato su cauzione. Oggi, che è nuovamente coinvolto in un altro episodio di violenza (ha fatto a botte con il rapper Frank Ocean), è ancora in libertà vigilata.



Rihanna però ha deciso di tornare insieme a lui, e oggi difende la sua scelta, dicendo di averlo voluto punire lasciandolo, ma di essere comunque rimasta innamorata di lui: "Volevo che capisse com'era stare senza di me. Ma non potevo ignorare come mi sentivo". Così la cantante ha voluto dare a Brown un'altra possibilità, pur sapendo che si sarebbe esposta alle critiche dei familiari, degli amici e dei fan.


"Ho deciso che era più importante per me essere felice, e non voglio che l'opinione di qualcuno interferisca", ha spiegato Rihanna. "Anche se è un errore, è il mio errore. Dopo essere stata tormentata per tanti anni, essere stata arrabbiata e depressa, io voglio solo vivere la mia verità e a subirne le conseguenze. Posso farcela". E poi precisa: "Il nostro rapporto è cambiato. So che a vederlo dall'esterno non è il massimo, ma adesso è diverso. Ci apprezziamo, sappiamo quello che abbiamo e non vogliamo perderlo. Lui non può permettersi il lusso di sbagliare ancora. Non posso dire che nient'altro andrà storto. Ma sono piuttosto sicura del fatto che Chris è disgustato da ciò che è accaduto".

View attachment 6490

O lo sarà solo fino alla prossima volta in cui perderà la testa? Speriamo per lei di no. Se son rose, fioriranno.


----------

